# Eating or playing with poop



## Caboose (Dec 20, 2015)

Hello everyone. I have a question. I'm not sure what he is exactly doing, but it looks like Caboose might be eating his poop or playing with it. He flies down to the bottom of the cage for a little bit. Plays with his poop or eats it and the paper then flies back to the top of the cage. Is this something I should be concerned about? He doesn't do it all the time. Maybe once or twice a day


----------



## Shobi (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi caboose!.. Ofcourse its not good for him to eat the poop... To avoid doing that u can use sand paper at the base of cage n more efficient would be to have a removable tray down the cage so that his poop get straight into the tray n not just be in it... 
And rest u don't need to panic about that much, budgies or any caged bird does the same... Might they feel like cleaning their surroundings themselves hehe... 
Hope to hear from our experts as well...


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend using sandpaper as that can be abrasive to the budgie's delicate feet and promote sores. Not to mention if the budgie happens to chew on the sandpaper, that in itself can also contribute to serious digestive issues.

If Caboose's cage has a grate, you can place it in order to avoid him from going to the bottom of the cage and chewing at the paper and also his poops. 
By cleaning the cage regularly, you will also be minimizing the poop ingestion.

Is your Caboose on a varied and balanced diet? Does he have access to a cuttlefish bone/calcium block and a mineral block?

If despite the measures taken he is still wanting to eat his poop, then he may have some kind of nutritional or vitamin deficiency and in that case booking him an appointment at the avian vet specialist would be the best option. 

Best of luck with your boy!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*aluz is correct -- sandpaper is never recommended for use on the cage bottom.

I found this information provided by one of our moderators who is experienced in raising many types of birds.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/359594-why-my-budgie-eating-its-poop.html*


----------



## Birdbaby (Jun 11, 2016)

Great link Farrybee! Very informative! I was also wondering about this so thanks for posting this Caboose!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Sandpaper is indeed a no-no as confirmed by Faerybee and Aluz, and this is also the first time I've heard of anyone using sandpaper for birdies:nono:

I think most birds instinctively know better not to _eat_ their own poop but they may occasionally pick at it by mistake or curiosity. Sometimes when I see my birds eating and mistakenly picks a poopie in the feeder, they'll immediately wince and toss it aside knowing its an unedible poopie.


----------



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

Mine will walk around and pick the poop off the perches and toss it to the floor.. keeping it clean I guess


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Oh my Lily hates dirty perches, and also will pick off poop and toss it down.  She's like their little personal budgie maid!*


----------

